# My first show dog?



## Dfwgolden (Nov 8, 2013)

Since I was 5 years old I knew I wanted a show dog. I saw my first dog show on animal planet and from then on I was hooked!

My family bred Hunting/Companion Golden Retrievers and although I LOVE the breed including my own Golden Retriever Navajho I know I want something different.
I worked with a professional handler for a number of years, showing his Borzoi, Afghan Hounds, and Salukis.
He passed away last year though so that was the end of that...

I purchased an Agility Dog (Border Collie) that I currently have in training. He is 4 months old his name is Ricky. He is such a textbook Border LOL! I love him as well and have so much fun doing agility. My golden retriever Navajho is a trained protection K9 (Yep I know not something you see everyday!) so it's obvious I have dog Experience.

I've always had a fascination with everything GIANT. So much so that I breed Champion Pedigreed Flemish Giant Rabbits. I show them and have lots of fun! So you can see I love the competitive atmosphere. When I am at dog shows I feel... At home.

I defiantly want a Giant Breed, money is not an issue when it comes to care. We feed all our animals Holistic food. Our dogs eat RAW and 5 star kibble/canned food.

With me BIGGER is BETTER ALWAYS. Maybe it has to do with the fact I am 5'10 and tower over everyone.

I am moderately active I walk my dogs EVERY day and they go to the dog park every other night. I am only gone a max of 4 hours so I obviously have time to show.
I do want to do a co-ownership as to hopefully form a close relationship with the dogs breeder and get as much helpful advise as I can. I love to learn about dogs more than anything.

I want to show a AKC reconized breed. I was thinking of a Great Dane, Black, and I would have his ears done. I want a male to show.

Does anyone have any information how I would go about getting into my first show dog? Any good breeders?

Thanks


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would go to some shows and talk to some breeders. If you're really interested in getting involved with a breed community, it can help to find out if you actually like the other people up front. Some breeds are notorious for having catty people in them, while others have a nice sense of community. 

Then I would think about grooming. Danes are pretty low grooming, so that makes it easy.

Basically just talk to breeders and let them know what you're interested in. Some only want show prospects to go to homes where they are 100% sure the dog will be shown (so people with previously successful show dogs, other breeder friends) while others are happy to help new people get involved. Getting a male will probably be easier, as the show quality females are often kept by the breeder or kept within their breeder friend circle.


----------

